# Mangrove Jacks Munich Lager kit yeast



## trustyrusty (22/3/18)

Hi I just opened Mangrove Jacks Munich Lager and under lid is "premium yeast" ... Is this different to their normal kit yeast because I think they sell a premium kit yeast.....if it is I hear this is a good yeast and maybe worth keeping..? I have not done a lot of MJ so I am not sure if other kits just say 'yeast' on pack.

Anyone know?


----------



## brewgasm (22/3/18)

No I believe that It is all the same. They may package more than one strain in the same package like coopers do. I think that the yeast is called workhorse


----------



## brewgasm (22/3/18)

I have two packets, one from their brown ale and one from their belgian ale. I don't think that I would buy the yeast. I have these because I substituted with us05 and M41 respectively.

I was thinking of chucking them in a cheap and nasty brew. Curious what is the recommended fermentation temperature?


----------



## trustyrusty (22/3/18)

Same as I have .... on the can it says maintain between between 18 and 30 degrees (same for pitching yeast too)...


----------



## brewgasm (22/3/18)

trustyrusty said:


> Same as I have .... on the can it says maintain between between 18 and 30 degrees (same for pitching yeast too)...


Thanks, I prefer to ferment on the cooler side so that's helpful info. I have a can of homebrand homebrew [emoji40] so there's nothing to lose


----------



## Yuz (22/3/18)

I could be wrong but these packets look identical to the Black Rock Kit Yeasts.


----------



## trustyrusty (23/3/18)

No MJ kit ...I had the same...maybe same supplier of yeast...both NZ brews?


----------



## brewgasm (23/3/18)

trustyrusty said:


> No MJ kit ...I had the same...maybe same supplier of yeast...both NZ brews?


I know black rock is NZ and owned by lion and it seems like the default Web site for MJ is NZ I would be curious to know if lion owns mangrove jacks too


----------

